# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  A ka liri të fjalës në Forumin shqiptar

## projekti21_dk

1. Sipas mendimit tim Forumit shqiptar i mungon një nga gjërat kryesore: liria e fjalës.
2. Nëse nuk është ky një forum privat, a është freskuar ndonjëherë me moderatorë të rinj?
3. A janë këta moderatorë të denjë për aty ku janë të caktuar?
4. Pse përditë e më shumë po largohen pena të ndritura që dikur rrezatonin në këtë forum?
5. Kur do të bëhemi me tolerant në çështjet politike të flasim me gjuhën e argumenteve?
6. A jemi edhe ne pjesëmarrësit në nivelin e duhur? 
7. Kur do të edukohemi për të mos fyer tjetrin për mendimin që jep për një fenomen?
8. Si duhet të duket ky forum në të ardhmen?


Janë këto disa të meta që m’u kujtuan. Dhe nuk kanë të bëjnë vetëm me moderatorët. Unë besoj se ju do ta plotësoni edhe më tepër të meta të tjera me shpjegimet tuaja. Edhe unë do të marr pjesë në diskutimet e mëvonshme, nëse nuk fshihet ky postim.

P.S. Pasi e nxora postimin e dytë me atë statistikën më shkoi ndërmend të shtoi edhe diçka: me siguri të gjithë moderatorët dhe shumica e pjesëmarrësve (anëtarëve) janë mërgimtarë, por kjo nuk është e rëndësishme për mua, sa është e rëndësishme se si ka mundësi që të jetojnë me vite të tëra në shtete demokratike, duke e parë atje demokracinë, duke e prekur atë dhe duke e ndjerë me shpirtë dhe ende kanë mbetur me mentalitet ballkanik!! Vallë,... nejse...

----------


## projekti21_dk

Shikoni ta zëmë sa e vizitojnë këtë forum shqiptarët nga Shqipëria dhe Kosova!!

----------


## Rina_87

Une nuk kam ndonje problem ne kete forum me lirine e fjales, edhe pse shpesh kam debatuar me te gjithe (perfshi edhe hierarkine moderuese  :buzeqeshje:  Eshte e vertete qe shkrimet me jane fshi(re), mirepo nuk me duket ajo gjeja me tragjike ne bote. Mendoj se qellimi i nje shkrimi eshte te lexohet, dhe kur nje shkrim fshihet, shihet se po lexohet. 

Mirepo nje forum pervec hierarkise moderuese, e mbajne edhe anetaret. Une po e shoh nje ndryshim te madh koheve te fundit ne kete forum, qe mua nuk po me pelqen dhe eshte me fajin e vete struktures se anetareve dhe jo ceshtje moderimi. Njefare kohe ne kete forum eshte dashur me mendu shume se a me shkru a jo, aq mire trajtoheshin temat nga anetaret (qe shumica nuk shkruajne tani). Tash eshte me ndryshe. Anetaret qe kane kapacitet sulmohen shpesh dhe tallen nga disa anetare, qe hyjne ketu vetem per qender te vemendjes.

Sa per moderim, verejtja ime do te ishte qe moderatoret mos te bien ne ndikim te anetareve dhe mandej te bejne moderim aspak objektiv  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Adaes

Qe ta sqarojme pak kete pune... Ata qe kane mbeshtetur idene e nje forumi ku ska te drejte te fjales, le te behen moderatore vetem per nje dite, dhe te shofin me ca lloj speciesh te vecanta kane te bejne.

Ore i ka lexu kush rregullat e forumit kur ka hyre??? Nuk ke komunitet, komb , nacionalitet, shkolle, pune pa rregulla. Nqs kto rregulla siu bien per shtat, eshte e drejta juaj te merrni pjese perseri apo jo ne kte forum. Moderatoret i permbahen shume ktyre rregullave, duke sulmuar idiokracine, propoganden fetare, propoganden politike, rracizem e chit chate kot pa lidhje, qe e mbushin forumin plot me postime te kota.

Mendohuni njehere me te vertete ne cilin postim iu kane hequr lirine e fjales moderatoret, ene flasim prape  :shkelje syri: 

P.S. Po qe jemi forum komunist, jemi  :perqeshje:

----------


## drague

mos u beni pesimiste shoke edhe shoqe.

ka disa mod. qe jane adoleshente dhe i fshijne pa vetedije postimet.

ps.ta fshine......... shkruaje prape deri sa ta kuptoje qe e ka gabim.

duhet te mesojne keta prej nesh dhe jo ne nga ato.

pershendetje drague.pa presje

----------


## xfiles

ketu ka liri te tepert te fjales,
nuk me ka ndaluar ndonjehere askush te them ate qe mendoj.

----------


## Apollyon

Personalisht sme ka ndaluar njeri te shpreh ate qe mendoj. Gjithmone e kam shkruar ate qe me ka ardh ne mendje, nese e kan fshire me vone, pune tjeter ajo, sme behet vone nese e fshijn diten me vone. Sdo le testament un ktu qe te rrije perjetsisht.

----------


## iktuus

> 1. Sipas mendimit tim Forumit shqiptar i mungon një nga gjërat kryesore: liria e fjalës.
> 2. Nëse nuk është ky një forum privat, a është freskuar ndonjëherë me moderatorë të rinj?
> 3. A janë këta moderatorë të denjë për aty ku janë të caktuar?
> 4. Pse përditë e më shumë po largohen pena të ndritura që dikur rrezatonin në këtë forum?
> 5. Kur do të bëhemi me tolerant në çështjet politike të flasim me gjuhën e argumenteve?
> 6. A jemi edhe ne pjesëmarrësit në nivelin e duhur? 
> 7. Kur do të edukohemi për të mos fyer tjetrin për mendimin që jep për një fenomen?
> 8. Si duhet të duket ky forum në të ardhmen?
> 
> ...


_Titulli i temes eshte i kontestueshem.
Ketu  nuk te mungon e drejta per te shkruar por cilsia e shkrimit mungojn argumentat mungon nje shkrim i pergatitur dhe i bazuar diku mbi te gjitha mungojn antar te pergatitur.
Une pak a shum kam dy vjet qe jam antar  dhe te them te drejten ketu pervecse lojrave dhe robuseve pervecse urimeve dhe pershendetjeve pervecse diskutimet monotone mbi teologjin nuk shikon gje tjeter.
Shpreh konsideraten time per disa antar qe me te vertet i japin nje fare rendesie dhe interesi ketij forumi si: beneseven, ardi, rizai etj qe sme kujtohen momentalisht.
Eshte ky problemi miku im qe te bene te shkruash nje pyetje: cfare kontributi ke dhene ti ne forum?
Une kam qen nje lexues i mire..._

----------


## Dito

> 1. Sipas mendimit tim Forumit shqiptar i mungon një nga gjërat kryesore: liria e fjalës.


Z.Adem ju pershendes

Kam cituar vetem mendimet tuaja dhe asgje me teper per te qene sa me objektiv. Dhe tani po i marr me rradhe duke filluar me te paren.

Eshte teper e qarte qe ne forum ka nje censure te tipit stalinist dhe per kete nuk duhen fajesuar moderatoret por krijuesi i ketyre faqeve qe mbajne plot gjera me vlere dhe jo vetem totalitarizem. Pikerisht nga orientimi politik dhe fetar i vete krijuesit eshte devijuar rryma e moderatoreve qe aplikojne per te tille.





> 2. Nëse nuk është ky një forum privat, a është freskuar ndonjëherë me moderatorë të rinj?


Ky forum per mendimin tim jo vetem eshte freskuar, por eshte super freskuar sepse edhe ata moderatore qe nuk jane kapur ne faj, jane shtyre ne faj per t'i larguar, ose ne rastin me te keq jane denigruar deri ne ate pike sa jane larguar me brenge ne zemer besoj, pasi i kane dhene mjaft forumit.
Une Z. Adem kam qene nje nga moderatoret e forumit dhe jam ftuar pikerisht nga krijuesi i forumit, kam pranuar me shume deshire t'a ndihmoja dhe kam bere te pamunduren, por cuditerisht nje dite te bukur pasi kisha bere detyren kundrejt nje anetare negative kam marre si shperblim denigrim dhe fyerje, dhe shiko paradoksin Dito hiqet si moderator dhe anetarja qe ofendoi Dito'n ne detyre zevendeson pikerisht Dito'n. Besoj e nxjerr vete konkluzionin.
Ky forum ne kohen kur une isha ne staf kishte moderatore vajza e djem fantastike qe cuditerisht ende sot pas disa vitesh nuk kane postuar nje post te vetem: Mos ndoshta rastesi qe jane larguar dhjetera te tille dhe mos jene kurioze njehere te vetme te postojne dicka!!! Une them jo sepse vete ideatori i largoi.






> 3. A janë këta moderatorë të denjë për aty ku janë të caktuar?


Dikur ishin shume te zote, kete e them me bindje, mbase ka patur edhe atehere ndonje jo te sakte por dominonte cilesia. Sot besoj eshte teper e kote te flas pasi jane mosha qe sduhen ta posedojne kurre ate post, por edhe nese jane disa prej tyre ne moshe madhore, jane komplet jashte normave te nje moderatori pasi jane emocionale, emotive, ideologjike, agresive, dhe me kryesorja teper te paditur dhe pikerisht nga kjo vjen dhe llogjika e dobet.





> 4. Pse përditë e më shumë po largohen pena të ndritura që dikur rrezatonin në këtë forum?


Jam shume dakort qe jane larguar shume, dhe per kete me vjen keq te them te drejten, por kur nuk gjen harmoni si pasoje e fyerjeve pa karar dhe kur mendimi yt  sulmohet brutalisht, keqinterpretohet masivisht etj.. cpret te beje nje njeri i arsyeshem apo i llogjikshem?
Ne cdo forum aplikohet fshirja e llogarise se nje anetari, pikerisht ketu eshte e kunderta, ketu behen zot te postimeve te tua. Kur u kam sugjeruar qe emri i anetarit te fshihet dhe postet le te rrine aty ku jane duke patur si anetar nick I panjohur nuk eshte pranuar pasi keshtu do ta kuptonin te gjithe qe ka rene epidemia e te larguarve ne forum, dhe pikerisht kete nuk do ideatori i forumit pasi kjo do t'i sillte humbje te madhe pasi ai tashme ka filluar vjeljen e forumit nga ana komerciale.





> 5. Kur do të bëhemi me tolerant në çështjet politike të flasim me gjuhën e argumenteve?


E drejta juaj fillon aty ku mbaron e imja pra si perfundim ju skeni te drejte nese jeni kundra meje ne aspektin ideologjik. Dihet qe Ideatori i ketij forumi eshte ideologjikisht konservator ekstrem i djathte dhe mbi kete arsye nuk lejon mendimin ndryshe dhe mbi kete teme nuk lejon as debatin dhe as kundershtine ne cfaredo forme qe ai shfaqet sepse ndryshe ti denigrohesh pa mbarim dmth pafundesisht. Ajo qe une do sugjeroja eshte depolitizimi i moderatoreve dhe per me teper i ideotorit te forumit, pasi kjo nuk do sillte keqkuptime dhe qejfmbetje se gjoja nje nga stafi po e sulmon pa te drejte.




> 6. A jemi edhe ne pjesëmarrësit në nivelin e duhur?


Asnje nuk eshte engjell, cdokush ben gabime, duke filluar nga une i pari e te gjithe te tjeret me rradhe, por ka edhe nga ata individe te cilet nuk duhet te bejne pjese ne kete forum per zhargonin e fjaleve qe mbajne. Por edhe ketu ideatori toleron per vete faktin e user-it dhe numrit te tyre, pikerisht ketu fillon bie cilesia dhe me pas kalon ne cetim te elites se forumit.






> 7. Kur do të edukohemi për të mos fyer tjetrin për mendimin që jep për një fenomen?


Kjo me vjen keq ta them por mund te mos ndodhe kurre pasi eshte vete natyra njerezore e tille qe nuk pertyp asgje si duhet, gjithmone do kercase dhembet nga lloji i keq i ushqimit qe i serviret.

8. Si duhet të duket ky forum në të ardhmen?[/QUOTE]

Nuk marr persiper te them asgje per kete pasi i takon te reflektoje jo Dito-s por dikujt tjeter.

----------


## Izadora

> 1. Sipas mendimit tim Forumit shqiptar i mungon një nga gjërat kryesore: liria e fjalës.
> 3. A janë këta moderatorë të denjë për aty ku janë të caktuar?
> 4. Pse përditë e më shumë po largohen pena të ndritura që dikur rrezatonin në këtë forum?
> 5. Kur do të bëhemi me tolerant në çështjet politike të flasim me gjuhën e argumenteve?
> 6. A jemi edhe ne pjesëmarrësit në nivelin e duhur?
> 7. Kur do të edukohemi për të mos fyer tjetrin për mendimin që jep për një fenomen?
> 8. Si duhet të duket ky forum në të ardhmen?


1- Perkundrasi ngaqe ka shume liri fjale, ndodhin corientim postimesh.
2- Varet se neutral jane ,ne fshirjen e postimeve.
4- Kjo eshte e vertet, por perseri ekzistojne antar qe ju a lexon me kenaqesi          postimet, japin argumenta dhe fakte qe e bejn nje postim te besueshem.
5- Kur jane ne parlament deputet tane jo tolerant, antarve te forumit ju falet  :ngerdheshje:  , mjafton te mos shahen si palaco rrugesh.
6- Pjesmarrit jane nga llojet me te ndryshme, kemi larmi moshash dhe nenforume te ndryshme ku gjithe secili jep mendimin e vet.
7- Kur te mesojme se cfare eshte edukata e komunikimit.
8- Ngel gjithmon forumi shqiptar.

----------


## Darius

> 1. Sipas mendimit tim Forumit shqiptar i mungon një nga gjërat kryesore: liria e fjalës.


Ke quan liri fjale? Daljen nga tema? Perseritje te te njejtes gje pa pushim apo chit chatet pa fund qe kane infektuar cdo teme?




> 2. Nëse nuk është ky një forum privat, a është freskuar ndonjëherë me moderatorë të rinj?


Vetem me kete fraze me le te kuptoj qe forumin e frekuenton per aq sa te intereson por jo me vemendjen per ti dhene pergjigje vete pyetjeve qe ngre. Forumi vazhdimisht freskohet me moderatore te rinj qe dalin nga gjiri i vete antareve.




> 3. A janë këta moderatorë të denjë për aty ku janë të caktuar?


A eshte e drejte qe nje antar ti diktoje menyren e perzgjedhjes drejtuesit te nje forumi qe e ngriti ate nga hici?




> 4. Pse përditë e më shumë po largohen pena të ndritura që dikur rrezatonin në këtë forum?


Kush jane keto pena te ndritura dhe per definicion, kush quhet pene e ndritur? Per aq kohe sa e frekuentoj forumin dhe e moderoj ate shikoj shume pena te erreta qe ndyjne temat me lloj lloj komentesh dhe sharjesh, llafollogji pa fund dhe boshe e chit chate qe vetem shkaterrojne cdo gje. Nese keta largohen, jam mese i lumtur madje do jepja ndihmesen time me te madhe.




> 5. Kur do të bëhemi me tolerant në çështjet politike të flasim me gjuhën e argumenteve?
> 
> 6. A jemi edhe ne pjesëmarrësit në nivelin e duhur? 
> 
> 7. Kur do të edukohemi për të mos fyer tjetrin për mendimin që jep për një fenomen?


Per te treja pikat e mesiperme do jepja nje pergjigje te perbashket: Mos valle realiteti shqiptar eshte ndryshe? Mos valle mentaliteti i antareve qe marrin pjese ketu eshte i shkeputur nga ai i shqiptareve ne pergjithesi? Mendoj se jo, ky forum pasqyron me se miri menyren sesi shqiptaret e te gjitha moshave mendojne, reagojne dhe trajtojne subjekte te ndryshme. Nese kjo eshte e papelqyeshme atehere nuk duhet kerkuar 'faji' tek forumi por tek botkuptimi dhe mentaliteti i vete shoqerise shqiptare.




> 8. Si duhet të duket ky forum në të ardhmen?


Kjo eshte ne varesi te antareve. Sa te gatshem jeni ju qe te jepni ndihmesen tuaj dhe te 'luftoni' ato fenomene qe nuk duken te drejta. Forumin e ben antaresia. Stafi i moderatoreve dhe i adminve sillet ne perputhje me kete antaresi.

----------


## BEHARI

> Si mund te behem une moderator, qfar kushte duhet te plotesoj
> nese pergjigjesh, beje kete pa nencmim dhe fyrje sepse kete e ke bere me shume se njeher ndaj meje


po deshe te behesh moderator separi duhet te plotesosh keto kushte!
1)te besh propagande anti islame ose te fyesh myslimanet ne pergjithsi!
2)duhet qe te deklarohesh pro dhenjes se nenshtetsise shqiptare Anastas janullatosit!
e treta dhe me e rendesishmja, per sa kohe qe te jeshe antar i thjeshte duhet patur kujdes ne postimet tuja,
qe dmth jepu mbeshteje te forte moderatorve pamvarsisht nese kan apo jo te drejte!!

po i plotesove keto tre pika sigurisht qe  te ofrojn vendin e moderatorit!!

----------


## EdiR

Nje gje duhet te kemi te gjithe te qarte qe ky forum ndryshe nga shume te tjere mbahet me kontribut te Albos dhe gjithe te tjereve ne menyre vullnetare.
Kur ofron veten te sherbesh nuk do te thote te jesh i pergatitur ne c'do fushe se nuk jemi duke bere shkence ketu por te kesh seriozitet dhe perulje jo per administratorin por per mendimin ndryshe.
Shumica e postimeve qe fshihen gjendet tek nje nenforum me vete, "Koshi i forumit" e ftoj secilin qe kohe pas kohe ti hedhe nje sy dhe te shikoje c'fare postimesh gjenden aty.
Moderatoret, ashtu si smod apo admin mbi te gjitha jane antare te ketij forum si gjithe te tjeret dhe si te tille kane opinione, besime, ndnjenja qe ju japin atyre identitet. Askush nuk eshte i persosur por te gjithe se bashku perpiqen. 
Secili qe mer pjese ketu ka nje jete, nje pune, nje familje qe e mban larg pjesmarjes ne c'do teme dhe c'do postim.
Gjithe te mirat,
Eduard

----------


## Darius

> po deshe te behesh moderator separi duhet te plotesosh keto kushte!
> 1)te besh propagande anti islame ose te fyesh myslimanet ne pergjithsi!


Gabim. Ja ta jap une ty me shembuj pse-ne dhe sesa liri ke ti dhe te tjeret si ty ketu ne lidhje me kete subjekt. Ti dhe te tjere besimtare myslimane ketu qe ankoheni per liri fjale jeni ata qe skeni lene sharje e ofendime, njollosje madje dhe pshurrje te figurave me te nderuara kombetare si Gjergj Kastrioti e Nene Tereza e te tjere duke i vene epitete nga me te shemtuarat, mohuar e tjetersuar vetem e vetem pse nuk i perkasin fese myslimane. keni bere thirrje nga me skandalozet per xhihad, ndyni cdo teme ne forum me elementa fetare etj. Mos do te me thuash qe nuk eshte e vertete? E megjithate vazhdoni te shkruani ne forum si ju do qejfi pavaresisht nga revolta qe keni shkaktuar shpesh ne teresine e antareve. Te kisha marre parasysh mesazhet qe vijne cdo dite ne adresen tende dhe te te tjereve si ty, nuk do ishit me ne kete forum (dhe te ishte per mua nuk do puthnit kurre, po bejini duva atij Albos qe ju rikthen). 




> 2)duhet qe te deklarohesh pro dhenjes se nenshtetsise shqiptare Anastas janullatosit!


Une i pari e kam mohuar me force dhe skam lene gje pa thene ndaj janullatosit. Me ka hequr njeri nga smod?




> e treta dhe me e rendesishmja, per sa kohe qe te jeshe antar i thjeshte duhet patur kujdes ne postimet tuja, qe dmth jepu mbeshteje te forte moderatorve pamvarsisht nese kan apo jo te drejte!!
> 
> po i plotesove keto tre pika sigurisht qe  te ofrojn vendin e moderatorit!.


Po kjo e treta eshte shume e rendesishme. Ne postimet e tua duhet te rrespektosh rregullat e forumit, mos postosh 100 here te njejten video ne cdo teme edhe kur nuk ka lidhje fare me permbajtjen e saj e sidomos kur te terhiqet vemendja disa here nga moderatoret e forumit. Duhet te ndjekesh bisedimin qe behet, shprehur mendimin pro ose kundra pa sulmuar e ofenduar kend, rrespekto stafin e forumit (sepse e meritojne ate rrespekt me punen vullnetare qe bejne ne menyre qe ti dhe te tjeret ketu te keni mundesi te frekuentoni nje forum per te qene) e sidomos rrespekto kete forum ne teresi sepse te ka dhene mundesi te bashkebisedosh me shqiptare nga e gjithe bota. 

Mos harroni qe te gjithe jemi njerez, si antaret e thjeshte ashtu dhe moderatoret, smod e admin. Njerez perfekt nuk ka. Gabime bejme te gjithe por po e pate cdo gje me lupe atehere asnje forum sdo e gjeni te pershtatshem. Me ka bere gjithmone pershtypje nje fakt; gjithmone ketu antaret ankohen per stafin dhe asnjehere nuk kam lexuar qofte dhe nje falenderim sado te vogel per punen qe bejne. Qe ta dish ti dhe te tjeret, nuk eshte aspak e lehte te moderosh, te ruash qetesine kur te shajne e te ofendojne deri ne 7 breza, te mirembash temat, te kontribosh qe ato te behen te lexueshme e kuptueshme, te furnizosh forumin me materiale qe te terheqin lexuesit... etj. Ndodh e kunderta, lexon sulme, ofendime, mungese totale rrespekti ndaj punes se tjetrit dhe nje shperfillje qe kerkon nerva hekuri per tu gelltitur ne nje kohe kur shperfillesi ska bere as 1/100 e te shperfillurit pervecse mbushur tema me karagjozlliqe e chit chate (ketu flas ne pergjithesi e jo ti si behar). Pra behuni me zemergjere e me tolerante ne ate gjykimin tuaj ndaj stafit.

Gjithmone ka vend per verejtje dhe ato mirepriten sepse e thashe dhe me siper qe nuk ka njerez perfekt. Por mos shikoni kurre qimen ne syrin e tjetrin pa hequr me pare trarin ne syrin tuaj.

----------


## Iliri.

> Gabim. Ja ta jap une ty me shembuj pse-ne dhe sesa liri ke ti dhe te tjeret si ty ketu ne lidhje me kete subjekt. Ti dhe te tjere besimtare myslimane ketu qe ankoheni per liri fjale jeni ata qe skeni lene sharje e ofendime, njollosje madje dhe pshurrje te figurave me te nderuara kombetare si Gjergj Kastrioti e Nene Tereza e te tjere duke i vene epitete nga me te shemtuarat, mohuar e tjetersuar vetem e vetem pse nuk i perkasin fese myslimane. keni bere thirrje nga me skandalozet per xhihad, ndyni cdo teme ne forum me elementa fetare etj. Mos do te me thuash qe nuk eshte e vertete? E megjithate vazhdoni te shkruani ne forum si ju do qejfi pavaresisht nga revolta qe keni shkaktuar shpesh ne teresine e antareve. Te kisha marre parasysh mesazhet qe vijne cdo dite ne adresen tende dhe te te tjereve si ty, nuk do ishit me ne kete forum (dhe te ishte per mua nuk do puthnit kurre, po bejini duva atij Albos qe ju rikthen). 
> 
> 
> 
> Une i pari e kam mohuar me force dhe skam lene gje pa thene ndaj janullatosit. Me ka hequr njeri nga smod?
> 
> 
> 
> Po kjo e treta eshte shume e rendesishme. Ne postimet e tua duhet te rrespektosh rregullat e forumit, mos postosh 100 here te njejten video ne cdo teme edhe kur nuk ka lidhje fare me permbajtjen e saj e sidomos kur te terhiqet vemendja disa here nga moderatoret e forumit. Duhet te ndjekesh bisedimin qe behet, shprehur mendimin pro ose kundra pa sulmuar e ofenduar kend, rrespekto stafin e forumit (sepse e meritojne ate rrespekt me punen vullnetare qe bejne ne menyre qe ti dhe te tjeret ketu te keni mundesi te frekuentoni nje forum per te qene) e sidomos rrespekto kete forum ne teresi sepse te ka dhene mundesi te bashkebisedosh me shqiptare nga e gjithe bota. 
> ...


Ja një postim i juaj që nuk më pëlqeu,


> Postuar më parë nga Darius  
> Selam alejkum i syve qe te dalin. Pershendet shqip se sje ne medresse ketu dhe as ne xhami. Ca dreq shqiptaresh i thoni vetes ju kur nuk doni as te pershendesni ne gjuhen tone.


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=112736

Po të prezentohet një shqiptarë nga trojet e shqipërisë , ndoshta do kishe sado-pak arsye por , jo ky njeri që jeton në turqi që ska asnjë medium në gjuhën shqipe e as shkolla ..
Dhe i ngjori hapi temën për Qamët e turqis , që mesiguri po ta dije se si do reagoni nuk do kishte hapur .. Ashtu humbish shqiptarët  , kurse ky forum është për ti ofruar , pamarparasysh se cilës fe i takon .

----------


## Darius

Jo ashtu nuk humbasin shqiptaret po mesojne qe per aq sa jane ne gjendje te shkruajne shqip duhet te shkruajne shqip, perfshi ketu dhe pershendetjet. Kur eshte i zoti te beje gjithe ate shkrim ne shqip, nuk qenka i zoti te thote nje pershendetje fare te thjeshte ne gjuhen tone? Me sa di une, pershendetje ne turqisht nuk i thone selam alejkum.

Sidoqofte le te mos kapemi me postime te vecanta. Tema eshte me e pergjithshme. Po filluam me ca the e ca thashe nuk kemi per te zgjidhur asgje.

----------


## Iliri.

Më erdhi keq ragimi ndaj tij , sidomos prej Darius që kontribon shum për komb në këtë forum .. Akoma jam i brengosur edhe pse nuk më intereson  feja .
Fillova nga ti , prap po them , se nuk pritja nga ti asij postime , se po i shikoja të tjrerët (disa) moderator duhet të ..................

----------


## Kavir

Kjo lufta e klasave, anetare vs stafi i forumit eshte normale se vjen nga konflikti i interesave dhe mosperputhja e karakterit  :perqeshje: 

Anetari psh ka qejf te tregoje dashurine per Zotin tek nenforumi i Shkences, ose te shaje fene tjeter tek nenforumi i Historise. Dhe hajde me argumneto qe nuk duhet ta beje. Nuk po flasim per batutat hidh-e-prit qe kush me shume e kush me pak i bejne pothuaj te gjithe. 

Dhe qe te thuash "nuk ka liri fjale"....perderisa jemi akoma duke biseduar dhe biles ka edhe nje teme pikerisht per kete ceshtje.....atehere konkluzioni del vete.

Ama qe ka ndonje tip nga stafi qe eshte sepate si nga dora edhe nga mendja, kjo nuk diskutohet.
Edhe qe ka shpesh ca "retushime" apo "spastrime" te pameshirshme  ne ca raste ka qe c`ke me te.


Ka edhe nje pike qe une mendoj se duhet ndryshuar ne praktiken e perjashtimeve. Ne raste fyerjesh personale te perjashtohet vetem provokuesi dhe jo edhe ai qe reagon. Se une psh mund te futem nga nje IP tjeter, te rregjistroj nje llogari te dyte dhe te provokoj anetaret qe kam inat dhe dal i lare se nofken e pare e kam te lire.
Une psh jam perjashtuar pikerisht per kete motiv heren e pare (dhe m`u duk pak e dyshimte sepse postimi qe me fyente mua u la derisa une e lexova dhe kur une u pergjigja pas 2 minutash u perjashtova direkt).

Dmth shkurt muhabeti ketu ka "demokraci te brishte" sic thone "nderkombetaret".  :perqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

A ka liri fjale ne forum ? 
Mesa po shofim te gjithe po shkruajne dhe te gjith po thone ate qe mendojne , por ndoshta pyetja duhej shtruar ne nje forme tjeter a eshte dhjere forumi kohet e fundit ?
Sepse spo lexojme gje tjeter vecse budallalleqe , dhe shume antare qe te hapin barkun e duan te luajne rrolin e te diturve , e qe  shkruajne kodra mas bregut .
Ose mos themi qe te gjitha temat kan pak esenc chit-chat ne mes , ska rendesi se ajo teme mund te jete shume delikate apo qe ne ate teme shyn fare chit-chat disa do e fusin me zore , sepse aq kapacitet kane , ketu te gjithe hiqen sikur jan te kulluar e kan nje tru te papare e te shkojne e te futen ne te gjitha temat , njeriu ne nje dege eshte i persosur ne te tjerat ne shumicen e rasteve bazohet ne ato njohuri qe ka, mund te jape nje mendim te tijin , por jo ta mbroj ate me idiotllikun e vet , eshte keshtu se keshtu them une .
Dmth e para shume antare lene per te deshiruar .
Pastaj vijme te disa moderatore , ose pseudo te tille .
Keta te hapin barkun akoma me shume se co cu duket vetja , un kam lexuar njerez qe e kan virtualitetin me rendesi por jo si ca qe te vijne e te thon " ste lejoj te tallesh ne nenforumin tim per sa kohe un ta moderoj  " apo dicka e till .
Ne kete forum vijme te lexojme gjera interesante , dhe per te dhene nje mendim kur mendojme se dim dicka dhe ja vlene te shkruajme , te gjithe kemi folur dhe jemi shprehur si na ka dashur qefi , liri kemi pasur te gjithe , ama na eshte hequr ateher kur kemi prekur lirin e fjales se dikujt tjeter , keshtu qe mos u vij keq disave qe u ikin postimet ne te semes shumicen e rasteve , mendoni para se te postoni , dhe jo vice versa ...
Me rrespekt TIRONCJA_MISTRECE

----------


## EkOnOmIsTi

Mendoj se ketu ne forum te gjith kan then ate qe kan menduar. Thjesht me vone ju eshte fshire ajo qe kan postuar nqs ska qen per ate teme por kjo sdo te thot qe ju eshte ndaluar atyre te shprehin ate qe duan. 

Mua me duket sikur ketu po qajn hallin robt per nr e postimeve qe mundohen ti shtojn me brockulla dhe pastaj kur ju fshihen nga moderatoret merziten.

----------

